# The Closer December 3



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I just saw that The Closer has a new show, their Christmas one, on December 3. It's on TNT.

If you're a fan, set you're TiVo.

Barbeedoll


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

If you're a *real *fan, your TiVo is already set for it.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Great comment. The alert for me is that I do have a Season Pass for The Closer, but also have Season Passes for other shows in that time slot now that it isn't regularly scheduled. 

I'll have to arrange shows for that time period to record on different TiVos.

Happy day after Thanksgiving.

Barbeedoll


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The Closer is broadcast Monday 9PM, but then rebroadcast Monday 11PM and Tuesday 10PM.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bicker said:


> The Closer is broadcast Monday 9PM, but then rebroadcast Monday 11PM and Tuesday 10PM.


EST


----------



## rdclark (May 2, 2004)

Note also that it's apparently a 2-hour elisode.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

and they are doing another marathon leading up to the new episode


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

IDSmoker said:


> and they are doing another marathon leading up to the new episode


That's cool, although it looks like they're skipping one episode. It starts at 8:00 AM EST with episode 1 from season 3 but it skips episode 6 "Dumb Luck." We started watching this summer on DVD from Netflix but it would be nice to have these on the TiVo or DVR - it is actually in HD on TNT-HD, right? I know they upconvert most of the syndicated stuff they show but if they don't even show their own original series in HD then this channel is completely worthless.

Btw, do they show repeats from previous seasons year-round? We got stalled on the DVD's once the fall shows started so we're still in season 1. I wouldn't mind recording those too if they still show them.

EDIT: Ok, I see that there are some on tonight - episodes 6, 7 and 10 from season 2. Not completely random apparently but also skipping some episodes.


----------

